# Ogoplex



## HeavyMetal64 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has ever experimented with this stuff. It's a natural herbal pill that is supposed to enhance your orgasms (7-13 contractions per ograsm).


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 26, 2006)

haven't heard of it but i don't think i need it.....since i graduated from the school of peter north academy.  It just hasn't been a problem


----------



## tee (Feb 26, 2006)

ORACLE said:
			
		

> haven't heard of it but i don't think i need it.....since i graduated from the school of peter north academy.  It just hasn't been a problem


....and then Oracle woke up


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 26, 2006)

tee said:
			
		

> ....and then Oracle woke up



After sleeping with 2 beautiful woman....


----------



## Keelvin (Mar 31, 2009)

Hahahaha  Nice post I really enjoy 


Ogoplex


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 10, 2009)

HeavyMetal64 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever experimented with this stuff. It's a natural herbal pill that is supposed to enhance your orgasms (7-13 contractions per ograsm).



Sounds like something fun,,,but I'd have to try it out to beleive it myself.


----------

